# What is one thing that people mention a lot about your personality?



## short circuit

People comment that I have a good sense of humor, look at me in amazement and say "how can you do that?'', when I do some what crazy things, ask me if I have emotions, tell me to smile more, and ask how I have so much energy.


----------



## pwowq

Calm, collected, quiet, full of surprises, hard working, knowledgable, practical, stubborn, helpful.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Positives:
Hardworking, methodical, caring, shy (I am shy yes), kind, quiet, intelligent/smart, creative, humanitarian, artistic, nerdy (lol), good, reliable, organized(wut), clean/neat, smarter-than-you-think, knowledgeable, curious, weird.

Negatives
Rude, hostile, aggressive/angry, snappy, grumpy, lazy, awkward, anti social (as in, not socialising.. >_>), vampire, hermit, violent, anxious, worrying, stop-saying-sorry-all-the-time, messy (as in my bedroom isn't tidied often..), difficult person/hard to please, dumb/stupid, boring, depressing, weird, disorganized, blunt, cynical.

That's all I can think of.


----------



## severn

-You are too serious.
-Do you ever smile?


Mostly.

Edit. 
-You're not very talkative.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

severn said:


> -You are too serious.
> -Do you ever smile?
> 
> Mostly.


You are too serious.
Do you ever smile?
Occasionally

X"D


----------



## Maybe

"You know, if you did something for once, you would get straight A's"

Me: "Eh, that's too much work."

Mind: :} thanks


----------



## MisterPerfect

User24 said:


> People comment that I have a good sense of humor, look at me in amazement and say "how can you do that?'', when I do some what crazy things, ask me if I have emotions, tell me to smile more, and ask how I have so much energy.


I have been described as 

Blunt 
cold 
matter a fact 
intelligent 
flamboyant
Whimsical 
corky
Cynical
big vocabulary 

I also been called 

Human ecyclopedia & human dictionary


----------



## heymoon

I always get comments on how quiet I am. When I was younger, my teachers would tell my parents that I was well-behaved, but I never wanted to participate in class discussion. 

People also tell me I'm funny/witty and I'm like ?? okay, I think my sense of humor's pretty bad but whatever you say.

Other things include:
Artistic/talented
Friendly/kind
Practical
Disorganized
Trustworthy
Optimistic 
Too hard on myself (is there a word for this?) 
Overemotional


----------



## atamagasuita

Weird. Consistently weird

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryosuke93

not just one, but here is a list:

happy, smart -from friends/aquaintances
impulsive, crazy, strong- from sister
brave- from close friends
too worried, artist- from mom


----------



## FeliciteM

Good:

Outgoing and friendly
Spontaneous and adventurous
Fun loving
Not afraid to say what I think (I consider this good but others may not lol)
Smiley
Hard working
Smart and able to catch on quickly
Optimistic
Good sense of humour (also can be on the bad side because my humour is quite dark lol)

Bad:

Dramatic
Too sensitive (depending on the topic)
Selfish
Get bored too easily
Can't accept criticism
Flighty
Talkative (although some people really like that about me)
Prone to mood swings
Overthinker


----------



## Zeri

Calm, quiet/reserved, easy to talk to, sweet, organized.

Also -very structured, over thinker, and ask a lot of questions.


----------



## Suntide

Enthusiasm and patience.

But they do not see my eternal screaming on the inside.


----------



## Tomie

People who don't know me make all kinds of weird assumptions before I say anything. Have been called intimidating, scary, and snobby but I'm actually very chill, just quiet around strangers. My s/o says I'm funny, creative, and "nice when I want to be." I think my family perceives me as an emotionless martian.


----------



## Mone

Childlish, chatty, funny -good sense of humor, pervy


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy

Positive/optimistic
Weird
Too relaxed/I don't care about anything
Cold on the outside, warm on the inside
Thoughtful


----------



## Hiraeth

Sweet, cute, artistic, smart, reliable.

Introverted, not confident enough, quiet.


----------



## Hiraeth

I posted in the wrong forum. :smug: Sorry guys, I worked last night, and only slept like 4 hours. It's early in the morning now.


----------



## shameless

Goofball 
This is just because I can be so unorthodox or sort of endearing in an odd way


Walking Contradiction 

Probably because I can be things like:
Humble & Arrogant 
Serious & Silly
Disciplined & Chaotic
Hardworking & Lazy
Kind & Asshole
Tidy & Messy
Quiet & Bold
Cooperative & Stubborn

I self describe as the nicest asshole you will ever meet

Quirky 
Silly 

People views of me often are one or another
Either very highly or very negatively 
I.e. ranging from reviews that are in high praise vs being deemed as a bitch


----------



## bearlybreathing

"You're too quiet"


----------



## tanstaafl28

I'm generally kind, friendly, and knowledgeable.


----------



## blossomier

People talk a lot about how organized I am lol. After that, they often talk about how I'm objective and blunt.


----------



## Lunacik

Detached, withdrawn, distant. Even when I'm trying not to be.


----------



## Lunacik

Self-aware.


----------



## TheUnnecessaryEvil

Apparently I have something called an "attitude."

Can't imagine why.


----------



## UndoneCitrine

In general people usually say I'm friendly, upbeat, outgoing, awkward, stubborn, free-spirited, and practical. It also depends on who you ask because some people think I'm an absolute bitch while others think I'm very warm and friendly.

I'm the type of person that you either love me or hate me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bearlybreathing

Now it's I'm so "chill"


----------



## JourneyOfMystery

Whoever talks trash behind my back. You know who you are.

People have called me unpredictable, immature, lazy, unpleasantly blunt, toxic, understanding at times (not always though), creative, knowledgeable sometimes, multitalented (though some talents are burdens), and hateful (can't say I genuinely like this world to be honest).


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

My judgment is trusted & valued to a most likely unwarranted degree.
So, I theorize~very low-key authoritative. (Though I genuinely don't intend to project this~
e.g., why are you expecting me to have all the damn answers, I don't _know_.)
It isn't said directly, but I notice it in the social environment often.


----------



## Sily

I'm not an SP, but I'll answer:

"nice"

...and I don't mind.


----------

